# Sony announced 4k camera... gives a great indication toward 4k DSLR pricing



## theuserjohnny (Mar 31, 2012)

http://www.eoshd.com/content/7710/the-sony-nex-fs700-4k-for-8k

Looks like both Sony and Canon will be making huge splashes at NBA 2012 this year! 

Sony coming out w/ 4k camera at 8k, meaning that the 4k DSLR will fall into that price range to rival it! 

So we have Sony, Canon, and RED w/ 4k cameras in the 8k to 10k price range. 

I already had an idea that the 4K DSLR would be priced in the upper 7k to 10k range but part of me was hoping that it would drop down to the 4k-5k range so that I could get a camera to upgrade my video feature from the Mark II, but this recent announcement by Sony just pretty much confirmed that the 4k DSLR will drop in the 7k to 10k price range! 

At this point it seems the only way that Canon can differentiate their 4k camera from Sony's 4k and RED's 4k camera is by having that hybrid functionality of video and photo in which the 4k DSLR will have the picture features of either a 5D Mark III or what seems to be more likely the picture features of a 1Dx. 

Maybe w/ this shift toward 4k resolution this could be price drops in the FS100?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Sony RUMOREDd 4k camera... gives a great indication toward 4k DSLR pricing *

Rumors are one thing, announcements are another.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 31, 2012)

I've been saying it would be $4k-$6k since it's been announced, and there have been plenty of people along the way that screamed it would be $10k+ and that because it is 4K that it's "better than the C300." Nonsense.


----------



## theuserjohnny (Mar 31, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> I've been saying it would be $4k-$6k since it's been announced, and there have been plenty of people along the way that screamed it would be $10k+ and that because it is 4K that it's "better than the C300." Nonsense.



I was hoping within that price range but I doubt it'll stay there... I'd expect it to be 7k-10k in cost. They'll price it above the 1Dx and keep it below the C300. 

Also that price range of 7k-10k will keep it competitive w/ Sony and RED. 

It'll stay below 10k to beat out RED's price and assuming that this will have photo features that'll make it an ideal hybrid to lure people away from Sony's camera at 7k-9k price range. 

I mean if your going to spend that much you might as well have the best of both worlds and hopefully Canon will recognize that they have that advantage over the other two cameras and use it.


----------



## WoodysGamertag (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm not sure if this matters to this crowd but I'm pretty sure that youtube already supports 4k video. I don't know the bitrate or other relevant details but when 4k videos start hitting artist's hands youtube will start serving them.


----------



## psolberg (Apr 1, 2012)

theuserjohnny said:


> http://www.eoshd.com/content/7710/the-sony-nex-fs700-4k-for-8k
> 
> Looks like both Sony and Canon will be making huge splashes at NBA 2012 this year!
> 
> ...



I think you're assuming too much. this camera competes with the C300. a dslr would likely still be in the upper 1DX realm if not more. Those thinking they will get 4K from a 5DMkIII priceline are in for a dissapointment.


----------



## peederj (Apr 1, 2012)

Again I really don't see this "4K DSLR" appearing this year or next. 

4K is a very high end niche workflow. Its users want pro connectivity like HD-SDI etc. It's not an indie consumer format for coeds wanting to make music videos. There still isn't a standard storage format and high capacity SSDs are very costly (>$30/minute to film on RED, vs <$2/min on 5D3).

So when Canon does move into 4K they will do so at the high end with a C400 that costs double what they will be selling C300s for at that time. Not a cheaper DSLR. 

That said, I do think they are going to make a C DSLR, just it won't be 4K. It will be a stripped down C300, with MXF 1080p max 30fps, and possibly in a 1 series DSLR style chassis with fairly low res stills an option.

The FS-700 if true will be one of those typical Sony bleeding edge pieces that's a bit ahead of its time. A technology demo whose buyers will insist they can make work.

I will be thrilled to be proven wrong in a couple weeks!


----------



## gene_can_sing (Apr 1, 2012)

To me, this Sony camera looks like it's set to compete with the very over-priced C-300.

I believe the Sony will probably be at least 4:2:2 8 bit and if it is, it will completely destroy the C-300, especially since it's reported to be able to shoot really high frame rates of 480 fps and even 960 fps at reduced resolution (but we will see about that).

I'm sure as we speak, many people are cancelling their C-300 which is in back order right now.

Canon's pricing has been ridiculous lately (the C-300 is so high it's laughable) and the 5D3 is priced a good bit more than the D-800,even though it's under-spec'd

Sony video is going to give Canon a huge reality check at NAB, and I am glad. This will force Canon to start acting like a reasonable company and COMPETE, something they haven't had to do for a long time. Especially now that Sony can adapt all EOS lenses perfectly with the Metabones adaptor.

The EOS 4K will be a bit unique in that it's going to be full-frame video. But Canon has been a bit up-staged at this point, so they will be forced to include features in the EOS 4K that they otherwise probably wouldn't have.

As for the C-300, it's going to be obsolete very quickly so Canon should just move on from that camera. It was close to being obsolete the moment they released it, especially since the Sony F3 can already do 4:4:4.

For me, I want a Full Frame video camera that can do crop modes of 1.6x and 3x (like the Nikons), a flip screen, true HD, peaking and maybe a few other bells and whistles. A better 5D3.

But now that Sony is going to be shooting really high FPS rates, I'm thinking the 4K EOS will have to be able to at least do 120 FPS.

The moral of the story is: Competition is GREAT for everyone.


----------



## theuserjohnny (Apr 1, 2012)

gene_can_sing said:


> To me, this Sony camera looks like it's set to compete with the very over-priced C-300.
> 
> The moral of the story is: Competition is GREAT for everyone.



I think its a combination of competing w/ the C300 and the RED Scarlet... but I couldn't agree more competition is great for everyone!


----------



## Chad (Apr 3, 2012)

WoodysGamertag said:


> I'm not sure if this matters to this crowd but I'm pretty sure that youtube already supports 4k video. I don't know the bitrate or other relevant details but when 4k videos start hitting artist's hands youtube will start serving them.



Hey Woody, i know you from You Tube. Chad from ScreenTeamShow here (machinima partner too)! 

Yep, a lot of You Tubers who have been shooting with DSLRs are probably looking to get something like this Sony FS700. I never did get a DSLR, due to some of the problems with shooting on the go. I like Canon products and hope they really come through with this Cinema DSLR, but if not i'm really interested in the FS700 now. 

Either way, i hope to be uploading 4K video on our channel before long.


----------

